# Sir J Murrays Fluid Magnesia bottle



## JDean (Jun 11, 2006)

I have a bottle that is 7 1/2 inches tall, a thin oval shaped in a very pale green, almost clear glass. on the front running lengthwise are embossed words ' SIR J. MURRAYS PATENT RE CARBONATED FLUID MAGNESIA' around the base, at the bottom back is 'LONDON & DUBLIN', on the base is 'R'.
 Could anyone give me any information on this bottle please.
 Will be posting a photo when I can work out how to use my camera!!
 Thanks.


----------



## David E (Jun 12, 2006)

Doesn't seem to fit with what you have. But have an old book that shows R
 Louis Freres & Co. France 1870 to 1890
 Dave 

 Now I find it
 SIR JAMES MURRAY'S SOLUTION
 OF MAGNESIA
 Bottle manufactured ca. 1861
 Murray's fluid Magneiesia, of English origin, was introduced into the USA
 in the late 1830s Advertised in 1840 and 1921
 Aqua 6" x ? x ?
 Also
 SIR JAMES MURRAY's SOLUTION
 OF MAGNESIA
 Bottle Manufactured ca. 1866


 Aqua 8" x ? x?
 Dave


----------



## JDean (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Dave,
 Thanks for the info, the bottle is a lot older than I thought.  We found the bottle, and many others, in an old, unused well in a house/garden in South Australia, so it may have an interesting history?  If it was introduced to USA in 1830's, I wonder when it came to Aussie.  The house where we found it is 150 years old.
 I'm wondering if anyone has an idea on its worth?
 Thanks again for looking it up.  J


----------



## digger29 (Aug 9, 2013)

awsome,i just found the same bottle and trying to get a value of it,ihope someone can help with that.its a cool old bottle,thx


----------



## JustGlass (Aug 9, 2013)

Here's a pic of one I have that is a different variation.


----------



## JustGlass (Aug 9, 2013)

.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Aug 10, 2013)

It's all relative. When I lived in Ireland, variants of these bottles turned up fairly frequently, but yours is definitely an older style that's worth more.


----------



## deepbluedigger (Aug 11, 2013)

There are also examples made in the US. I have one very similar to yours, with the same spelling mistake in 'Magnisia', that is US made with OP.


----------



## deepbluedigger (Aug 11, 2013)

.... should have said, Murry's magnesia bottles turn up on sites in the UK right through to about 1900.


----------

